# “Disk” in task manager always at 100%



## Mkasie (Dec 26, 2017)

No matter what I delete, the disk tab in task manager always says 100% usage. Everything on my laptop is very slow, and freezes very often. I’ve done disk cleanup, various methods of rebooting, and I’ve deleted lots of files. PLEASE HELP


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Lets start by performing the following.

Download Process Explorer

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer

1. Save it to your desktop then run it. Right Click and Select Run As Administrator

2. Select View Menu Click Select Columns

3. In the Select Columns Window Check Verified Signer and Click OK

4. Select Options Menu and Check Verify Image Signatures

5. Click twice on the CPU column to sort by highest CPU usage

6. Wait approximately a minute

7. Select Save or Save As from the File Menu and save to Desktop

8. Upload the file or Copy and Paste the text to your Reply


----------



## MetaWebIT (Apr 22, 2005)

I would suggest running ADW Cleaner (https://www.malwarebytes.com/adwcleaner/) and it should remove any nasties that are lurking in the system and increasing that disk usage. Also, do a full scan with your antivirus and do a Disk Check (http://www.thewindowsclub.com/disk-error-checking-windows-8).


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Agree if not of that has been done then you should start there. Let us know.


----------



## Mkasie (Dec 26, 2017)

dckeks said:


> Lets start by performing the following.
> 
> Download Process Explorer
> 
> ...


Here it is:

Process CPU Private Bytes Working Set PID Description Company Name Verified Signer
ApplicationFrameHost.exe 15,580 K 26,320 K 4572 Application Frame Host Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
audiodg.exe 8,684 K 15,020 K 2536 Windows Audio Device Graph Isolation Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
chrome.exe 3,364 K 7,916 K 3740 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
chrome.exe 2,556 K 7,336 K 4288 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
chrome.exe 46,564 K 90,932 K 5352 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
chrome.exe 65,456 K 52,692 K 7492 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
chrome.exe 63,100 K 95,240 K 3580 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
chrome.exe 31,132 K 51,112 K 7468 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
csrss.exe 1,864 K 4,392 K 632 Client Server Runtime Process Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
dasHost.exe 3,436 K 10,424 K 1584 Device Association Framework Provider Host Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
dllhost.exe 3,420 K 9,648 K 8496 COM Surrogate Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
ePowerButton_NB.exe 61,628 K 3,236 K 4216 ePowerButton_NB Acer Incorporated (Verified) Acer Incorporated
fontdrvhost.exe 1,720 K 3,100 K 984 Usermode Font Driver Host Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
fontdrvhost.exe 7,064 K 11,812 K 1004 Usermode Font Driver Host Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
GoogleCrashHandler.exe 1,732 K 476 K 4668 Google Crash Handler Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
GoogleCrashHandler64.exe 1,652 K 424 K 5116 Google Crash Handler Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
Memory Compression 588 K 74,436 K 1840 
procexp.exe 3,312 K 10,988 K 2620 Sysinternals Process Explorer Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com (Verified) Microsoft Corporation
QAAgent.exe 1,656 K 628 K 1060 QAAgent Acer Incorporated (Verified) Acer Incorporated
RuntimeBroker.exe 4,356 K 24,356 K 4948 Runtime Broker Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
RuntimeBroker.exe 11,204 K 29,076 K 5844 Runtime Broker Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
RuntimeBroker.exe 4,972 K 17,116 K 5524 Runtime Broker Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
RuntimeBroker.exe 5,124 K 16,676 K 6464 Runtime Broker Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
SearchIndexer.exe 37,876 K 28,512 K 6812 Microsoft Windows Search Indexer Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
SearchUI.exe Suspended 109,904 K 84,624 K 5572 Search and Cortana application Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
SecurityHealthService.exe 4,004 K 13,308 K 2288 Windows Security Health Service Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
services.exe 4,668 K 8,280 K 792 Services and Controller app Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
SettingSyncHost.exe 17,224 K 5,368 K 5060 Host Process for Setting Synchronization Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
ShellExperienceHost.exe Suspended 26,088 K 48,828 K 5180 Windows Shell Experience Host Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
sihost.exe 5,992 K 23,056 K 3552 Shell Infrastructure Host Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
SkypeHost.exe Suspended 2,692 K 9,396 K 1828 Microsoft Skype Microsoft Corporation (No signature was present in the subject) Microsoft Corporation
smss.exe 564 K 852 K 436 Windows Session Manager Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
spoolsv.exe 5,816 K 11,908 K 2832 Spooler SubSystem App Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
svchost.exe 1,436 K 5,684 K 372 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,560 K 5,296 K 1500 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,316 K 4,924 K 2908 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 2,344 K 9,676 K 5984 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,636 K 5,648 K 2176 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,348 K 4,932 K 3568 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,792 K 6,776 K 4000 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,752 K 7,084 K 1964 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,408 K 4,796 K 2692 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,648 K 6,528 K 4456 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,896 K 7,088 K 1956 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 2,288 K 6,396 K 2276 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 2,288 K 6,560 K 8816 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 3,908 K 12,476 K 8944 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 3,628 K 7,100 K 5036 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 4,224 K 19,336 K 6544 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 5,956 K 14,312 K 1252 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 996 K 3,332 K 976 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,860 K 7,628 K 4528 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,984 K 6,620 K 2684 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 5,472 K 15,384 K 8172 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 2,204 K 8,192 K 1888 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,928 K 6,000 K 6624 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,896 K 10,620 K 1124 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 7,108 K 9,008 K 2884 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 2,180 K 8,320 K 1116 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 2,632 K 8,792 K 1064 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,964 K 9,024 K 1364 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 13,680 K 33,140 K 3544 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 3,640 K 7,896 K 2120 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 2,336 K 8,516 K 1428 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 2,628 K 9,988 K 1284 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 2,008 K 6,668 K 1776 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 3,844 K 11,836 K 2200 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 3,344 K 14,060 K 3792 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 9,640 K 28,532 K 2516 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 2,348 K 6,808 K 1560 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 6,256 K 25,112 K 3756 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,752 K 5,712 K 2112 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 4,604 K 19,008 K 2072 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 4,136 K 12,404 K 2128 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 3,920 K 15,884 K 1784 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 12,112 K 11,848 K 1304 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 3,160 K 8,780 K 1736 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 3,064 K 11,288 K 1164 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 2,440 K 8,008 K 1488 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,996 K 7,300 K 2920 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 2,368 K 10,708 K 2344 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 2,108 K 5,908 K 3188 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 3,696 K 10,976 K 1976 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,364 K 5,224 K 1768 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,936 K 6,708 K 2192 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 2,692 K 8,924 K 6032 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 8,792 K 16,636 K 2608 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 4,548 K 6,084 K 1448 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 2,180 K 6,472 K 776 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 5,720 K 11,132 K 556 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 9,980 K 16,484 K 2100 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 1,956 K 7,044 K 6948 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 3,920 K 12,836 K 1156 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 4,600 K 10,784 K 1684 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
SystemSettings.exe Suspended 20,440 K 50,776 K 4372 Settings Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
wininit.exe 1,416 K 5,348 K 720 Windows Start-Up Application Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
winlogon.exe 2,448 K 8,212 K 820 Windows Logon Application Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
WinStore.App.exe Suspended 25,256 K 51,704 K 8068 Store Microsoft Corporation (No signature was present in the subject) Microsoft Corporation
WmiPrvSE.exe 2,348 K 8,912 K 6852 WMI Provider Host Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
WmiPrvSE.exe 4,140 K 11,772 K 6552 WMI Provider Host Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
svchost.exe < 0.01 28,284 K 34,376 K 1760 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe < 0.01 5,940 K 17,624 K 4764 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe < 0.01 5,208 K 16,944 K 3560 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe < 0.01 4,068 K 12,988 K 3236 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe < 0.01 11,020 K 26,456 K 996 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
svchost.exe 0.01 5,136 K 12,060 K 2292 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
OfficeClickToRun.exe 0.01 32,492 K 31,328 K 2308 Microsoft Office Click-to-Run (SxS) Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Corporation
svchost.exe 0.01 9,488 K 15,332 K 1276 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
chrome.exe 0.01 26,648 K 72,128 K 5940 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
chrome.exe 0.01 21,008 K 49,652 K 7676 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
chrome.exe 0.01 102,204 K 104,228 K 8240 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
svchost.exe 0.02 24,116 K 28,080 K 1492 Host Process for Windows Services Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
aswidsagenta.exe 0.02 18,688 K 35,520 K 6044 Avast Behavior Shield AVAST Software (Verified) AVAST Software s.r.o.
chrome.exe 0.03 129,604 K 176,152 K 3040 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
ACCStd.exe 0.03 60,576 K 9,204 K 7584 ACCStd (Verified) Acer Incorporated
AvastSvc.exe 0.06 103,188 K 40,364 K 2540 Avast Service AVAST Software (Verified) AVAST Software s.r.o.
chrome.exe 0.09 130,096 K 129,140 K 4208 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
taskhostw.exe 0.10 6,384 K 16,056 K 3880 Host Process for Windows Tasks Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
chrome.exe 0.12 175,936 K 173,312 K 4788 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
chrome.exe 0.12 134,888 K 160,968 K 3956 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
chrome.exe 0.12 92,284 K 92,496 K 6888 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
lsass.exe 0.13 6,020 K 12,996 K 848 Local Security Authority Process Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
chrome.exe 0.13 185,764 K 190,772 K 8592 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
ctfmon.exe 0.13 3,016 K 12,384 K 4056 CTF Loader Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
chrome.exe 0.22 185,884 K 198,356 K 6396 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
explorer.exe 0.28 51,400 K 108,208 K 4180 Windows Explorer Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
chrome.exe 0.39 165,984 K 215,236 K 4008 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
Taskmgr.exe 0.51 25,440 K 43,380 K 7984 Task Manager Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
csrss.exe 0.66 2,388 K 4,800 K 728 Client Server Runtime Process Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows Publisher
System 0.79 164 K 3,368 K 4 
Interrupts 1.25 0 K 0 K n/a Hardware Interrupts and DPCs 
dwm.exe 1.55 59,788 K 44,980 K 1028 Desktop Window Manager Microsoft Corporation (Verified) Microsoft Windows
procexp64.exe 3.32 33,428 K 67,484 K 4820 Sysinternals Process Explorer Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com (Verified) Microsoft Corporation
chrome.exe 6.33 210,104 K 255,188 K 9208 Google Chrome Google Inc. (Verified) Google Inc
System Idle Process 83.52 52 K 8 K 0


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

That doesn't look to bad. Can you provide a screenshot of your task manager showing 100%. Have you ran any malware virus scans?


----------

